# Lent to the Lord



## Michael (Jun 2, 2006)

*1 Samuel 1:27* For this child I prayed; and the LORD hath given me my petition which I asked of him. *28* Therefore also I have lent him to the LORD; as long as he liveth he shall be lent to the LORD.


_I don't have the words in me. God has granted me a son. May he be lent to the Lord._


----------



## Herald (Jun 2, 2006)

Glory to God! 

Michael, may your son grow up to be a faithful servant to Christ our King.


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 3, 2006)

and :bigsmile:


----------



## brymaes (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow! Congratulations!

I first thought this thread was about observing the 40 days before Easter


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 3, 2006)

God bless you and your family!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 3, 2006)

Yee-Haw!!!! Rebel Yell!!!!
:bigsmile:


----------



## Michael (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks folks. He will be our first. His name will be Jackson (my wife and I met in Jackson, MS), but we will call him Jack. He is due on the 16th of October.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ezekiel16_
> Thanks folks. He will be our first. His name will be Jackson (my wife and I met in Jackson, MS), but we will call him Jack. He is due on the 16th of October.



Awesome! My first-born is also Jackson, named for Stonewall.


----------



## Michael (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ezekiel16_
> ...


Nice. Stonewall was quite a man.

[Edited on 6-4-2006 by Ezekiel16]


----------

